# returning pregnancy symptoms during missed miscarriage



## beedub (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi ladies. I posted a while back about being confused about my miscarriage and here I am two months later, still confused. I had my first ultrasound at 15 weeks 6 days confirming that there wasn't a healthy fetus..she thought it was either blighted ovum or perhaps the baby did make it to 7 weeks. The sac had began collapsing and pulling away. 3 weeks later another scan showing the sac had gotten much smaller, my bump had also gotten much smaller in that time. I only bled for a week between 14 and 15 weeks. Not a drop since then. This was may 9 that id had the inital ultrasound. Flash to today, mid july...I feel my pregnancy symptoms returning. I've not bled any more or expelled anything. I was choosing to wait it out, I was using a homebirth midwife and the ultrasound tech was a freestanding place, so I haven't seen any medical doc or obgyn yet. Sorry if this is longwinded, trying to be detailed, wish someone could say, that's the exact thing that happened to me, this is what you're experiencing! But it seems no two stories are the same. Anyway, the past few days my breasts have been sore, feeling pulling in my uterus and I'm very tired. Also its as if my sense of smell has heightened again. My dp has been pulling out ever since we found out about the loss, and I know that's not 100% effective but without having a period or expelling the old tissue I really find it hard to believe this could be a new pregnancy. 

This could be my af returning I suppose, or maybe ovulation, but nothing has come yet. Anyone had anything similar or any insight? I think I will call to see about getting checked out here soon to rule out infection. I thought I was over processing all this, but I really could cry again thinking about it. The never ending miscarriage. Sigh.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a miscarriage and hadn't really recovered when I started feeling pregnant again. Turned out I was, indeed, pregnant. I won't lie, it was rough. It's hard on your body and hard emotionally. 

In between pregnancies, I'd taken an hpt to be sure I wasn't retaining fetal tissue, and got to negative, so I was pretty sure I was newly pregnant when I tested positive again. Have you taken any pregnancy tests?


----------



## HeckedyPeg (May 15, 2010)

It could be the return of your cycles, especially the breast tenderness and pressure in your uterus. I'd say get checked out to make sure, especially since your concerned you didn't expel everything. 

Fwiw: I felt like my sense of smell has been more sensitive since my son was born. Not as good as true pregnancy nose, but still way better than pre-pregnancy nose! I wonder if it sticks around when you breastfeeding?


----------

